# Internet in rural Palencia



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone
I have just joined this forum, and will be emigrating to Palencia, Northern Spain in October. Where I shall be living is rural and remote with just a few Molinos and tiny villages. I have to be able to use to internet, but as far as I am aware there are no internet providers in the area due to the remoteness and lack of population. Please could someone advise me on what my options are receiving the internet / Wifi? Thank you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Desne said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have just joined this forum, and will be emigrating to Palencia, Northern Spain in October. Where I shall be living is rural and remote with just a few Molinos and tiny villages. I have to be able to use to internet, but as far as I am aware there are no internet providers in the area due to the remoteness and lack of population. Please could someone advise me on what my options are receiving the internet / Wifi? Thank you.


If you truly can't find a regular supplier and there's no WiMax service, then you can ALWAYS get internet via satellite.

Satellite internet can be up to 20Meg but isn't cheap.


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Desne said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have just joined this forum, and will be emigrating to Palencia, Northern Spain in October. Where I shall be living is rural and remote with just a few Molinos and tiny villages. I have to be able to use to internet, but as far as I am aware there are no internet providers in the area due to the remoteness and lack of population. Please could someone advise me on what my options are receiving the internet / Wifi? Thank you.


Thank you Snikpoh.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sat based internet is problematic at the best of times and there are a large number of services that dont work or s
dont work very well over it due to technical limitations

best bet would be to use one of the mobile phone companies dongle services


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

castaway06 said:


> Sat based internet is problematic at the best of times and there are a large number of services that dont work or s
> dont work very well over it due to technical limitations
> 
> best bet would be to use one of the mobile phone companies dongle services


I'm not sure that I fully agree - I used to think like that.

Friends of ours have had to go the satellite route. The main restriction of dongles is that they have a data limit whilst some (most) satellite internet solutions don't.

Yes, they loose signal occasionally which is not ideal, but it's very sporadic and not for long.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Well we have satellite Internet and it is (to us) the best thing since sliced bread. We live in the countryside(campo) kilometres from any copper or cabled Internet and telephone services. We pay about £35 a month for 20Gb (it is unlimited during the nightime) It is a fast service and quite stable. The KA sat service is "sold" by a variety of companies but it is all the same thing. Ours is from Tooway Bentley Walker. Have a look at their website for prices and limitations. It works very well with Skype. 

We had Spanish mobile dongle Internet. First with Orange and then with Movistar. Both were pretty poor for us. About the same price each month as sat service but a quarter of the limit(5Gb) which we consumed each month by about day 20. Then we were limited to 128k which perversely was actually better than the normal offering as it was stable and always worked till the month was up. Then you went back to speeds of between 1.5m and nothing. The nothing was common and due to "bad weather, wrong clouds, wind, and of course school starting finishing, work starting, finishing, programmes on Tv etc etc. If you live near a mast you might get higher speeds and of course there is always the promise of 4Gand 5G but operators load their service fully to get their investment back. My recommendation is avoid dongle _unless _ you need Internet on the move.

Have you a need for British TV in Spain? There are plenty of threads on expat forums here since the footprint for receiving Sky transmissions altered. It maybe that your area has coverage. If not one solution is TV by Internet. Dongle service won't be fast enough and you will gobble up your monthly limit in a few days. Sat Internet is fast enough but again you will use your limit quite quickly. Think 45 mins a day of TV and ordinary browsing for 20Gb. You can download during the night but that requires discipline and a change in viewing habits.

Sat Internet set up.

Quite easy for a competent DIYer. The standard kit gives sufficient elevation for your location (lovely part of Spain). If you don't fancy DIY there are installers but expect to pay as they will doubtless have long travelling time to your location.

Oh a final thought. There is a Wimax based rural Internet service that is unlimited. A neighbour 500 metres away has it but we have no signal (hill in way) without erecting something 40 feet high. There may be a similar service in your area. If so that would be a better bet. You can have a phone with it too. Try googling Iberbanda.es 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Dear Olivefarmer

Thank you very much for your very helpful and informative email. I shall look up the information you have supplied. 

Best wishes.


----------

